# English short face



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's some little English short face


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Can you get better shots of their heads?... your pics are kinda downward , straight on would be better.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok I'll get some better shots of them


----------

